# Let's see your rigs!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I finally got everything set up on my bow. All I need is a quiver.. I'm going to buy the tight spot kryptec altitude quiver.. and shoot green fletchings 

Hopefully the pictures post, last time I tried they wouldn't show up so, if that happens I'll fix it but here's mine so far

BowTech Reign 7
Black gold verdict 5pin
QAD bowtech altra rest
8" Bstinger stabilizer 
#70 draw weight
27.5 draw length 
Gold tip XT hunter 300
27.5" arrow length 
430gr total weight
286fps
#78 KE
13.5% FOC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It's over 12 years old but does the job.;-)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I know this probably isn't the kind of bow you're looking for but I made it over 20 years ago and it still delivers. It has a Pauduk handle with red elm laminations. 63 lb draw, 60" nock-to-nock. Port Orford cedar arrows with Zwicky Black Diamond heads. I've shot a few black bears with this setup and got full pass throughs. Here's a little 3x3 Sitka Blacktail I shot last year. The arrow never touched a rib and zipped right through him and sailed off down the hill.

P.S. Longgun. I shot this up by Tweetybird lake in the same clearcut you shot your 94 5/8 Sitka.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

longbow showed a fantastic bow.

Here is my bow, loaded and on the go!










And, just for fun, one of the stern too!










I really like this bow shot:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice rig longbow! I want to pick me up something like that to shoot for fun.. maybe take it with me to AZ for javilena


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

There's a pic of my Diamond Outlaw bow with last year's elk in this thread:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/157114-opening-day-success.html

Since last year I changed out the WB for a QAD drop away rest. Specs are as follows:

DL: 27.5"
DW: 70 lbs
Custom black/blue strings from Mammoth bowstrings. Truglo 5 pin sight. QAD drop away rest. Arrows are 28 inch long carbon stalker extremes tipped with a 100 grain NAP shockwave broadhead. Total arrow weight of 416 grains. Never shot it through the chrony, but archery calculators have me somewhere around 275 to 280 fps.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> There's a pic of my Diamond Outlaw bow with last year's elk in this thread:
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/157114-opening-day-success.html
> 
> ...


Aint nothin wrong with that setup and speed.. I'm diggin the QAD drop away so far but, what i'm really digging the most is my Black Gold verdict 5 pin with the dovetail.. I was hesitant to spend $250 but, am now glad I did. First time shooting today I noticed an improvement in my shooting from my last bow.. I credit a lot of that to the distance my pins are from my riser 
( which is a greater distance) Also the pins being .19 still light up super bright... Seems to be a well protected and solid housing and base


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Aint nothin wrong with that setup and speed.. I'm diggin the QAD drop away so far but, what i'm really digging the most is my Black Gold verdict 5 pin with the dovetail.. I was hesitant to spend $250 but, am now glad I did. First time shooting today I noticed an improvement in my shooting from my last bow.. I credit a lot of that to the distance my pins are from my riser
> ( which is a greater distance) Also the pins being .19 still light up super bright... Seems to be a well protected and solid housing and base


I'm wondering if I need to stop being a cheapskate and invest some serious money into a good sight. It seems like once I get out to 40 yards or more my pins are pretty blurry, and I have a hard time being very precise.


----------

